# Can nicotine be good for you - Published 2016



## fbb1964 (13/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/4/21)

Love the conclusion:

"It was yet another lesson in how little we know about individual brain chemistry. One person’s pharmacologic boon is another’s pharmacologic debacle. What left my patient calm and serene gave me a shaky, unsettled feeling. I walked in the park for an hour before sitting down in a cafe and ordering a glass of wine. I needed something to steady my nerves."

So, who should decide what's best for you?
You, or those two?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

